# Centurion questions



## IAmMe (Jul 12, 2018)

So, I am looking to do a new build in the next month or so and have a few questions that I am having trouble getting answers to in research. What I am wanting to do is take a 92a1 frame and put a centurion slide and barrel on it. I have seen that the problem with this set up is the centurion slide is made to go further back in recoil than the regular longer slide. So, if this is the case what could be done to rectify this situation? I really want to do what Wilson did with the 92G centurion they put out but do it myself.

Any help answering this question would be greatly appreciated. If there is any other problems I am overlooking please fill me in on those as well. 

Thank you ahead of time,

ME


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

I believe you would need a centurion or compact frame if you want to use a centurion slide. Rumor has it the slide rail dimensions are different on the compact and centurion when attempting to mate the slide with a full size frame. 

Also, I believe you can't mix and match anything with a 92A1 frame or slide except for maybe a 96A1, but I'm not sure.


----------

